# Gros problèmes PB G4



## AmberMAC (28 Juin 2011)

Bonjour ;

voilà j'ai un problème concernant mon PowerBook g4 que j'ai depuis 4ans. Déjà, en le démarrant depuis quelques jours il s'allume en gris avec au milieu le sigle Macintosh et un point d'interrogation qui clignote. Puis 5 secondes plus tard l'ordi démarre niquel. Enfait, le problème vient d'un précédent problème (vous me suivez?!!). 
Mon navigateur Safari ne marchait pas. Il bloquait dés que j'ouvrais sur le blanc et la roue d'attente apparaissait. J'ai essayé de rallumer plusieurs fois et rien n'y faisait! il bloquait Encore et toujours! Je ne pouvais donc rien faire vu que je ne me sert de mon mac que pour Internet!! J'ai donc chercher sur Internet et un topic disait que effacer certaines extentions ati pouvaient remédier a ce problème. J'ai donc suivi a la lettre ce qu'il disait de faire et j ai supprimer les extentions qu'ils disaient... 
Grosse erreur!!! 
Maintenant je rallume mon mac et surprise, l'écran est complètement saccadé!! Une sorte de négatif mais illisible! Je ne sais pas quoi faire!! Et cela ne m'a pas résolu le problème de safari en plus! 
Si il y a des solutions je suis prenante car je ne peux plus rien faire tellement mon écran est illisible!! 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## gmaa (28 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

Reprendre le DVD d'installation et réinstaller.

Faire des sauvegardes avant si utile...

On peut réinstaller sans perdre ses données.
Faire le bon choix au démarrage sur le DVD.


----------



## AmberMAC (28 Juin 2011)

Merci pour cette réponse. 

Mais j'avais acheté cet ordinateur d'occas et le vendeur ne m'a pas donner le CD d'installation pour Mac. (je suis actuellement sous Tiger) 
et racheter un CD coûte cher non?


----------



## gmaa (28 Juin 2011)

AmberMAC a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse.
> 
> Mais j'avais acheté cet ordinateur d'occas et l*e vendeur ne m'a pas donner le CD d'installation* pour Mac. (je suis actuellement sous Tiger)
> et racheter un CD coûte cher non?



Erreur... 

Voir chez Apple.


----------



## Onmac (29 Juin 2011)

A moins que tu es Tiger en version universel ou (si sont proc &#8805;867Mhz ) tu peut installer Léopard.
Si tu as un 2e mac sous Léopard avec un processeur de 867Mhz ou plus, tu démarre ton powerbook en FireWire et tu installes le système à partir de ce 2e Mac.

Si non, comme l'a dit Gmaa, retour chez Apple...


----------



## AmberMAC (29 Juin 2011)

Je vais effectivement voir avec Apple directement. 

Merci bcp


----------



## macphoto (5 Août 2011)

Je pense que le meilleur OS pour Powerbook G4 c'est le tiger. 
Leord, prend beaucoup de capacité et ralentie le mac.. enfin ca ne reste qu'un avis


----------

